# Soil moist after seeding



## Rhodey (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I have to sow small areas of lawn, in a holiday home, where I cannot physically stay to keep the topsoil moist after seeding. There is an irrigation system, but it can only water the entire lawn, only one time a day.

How can I solve this problem ?

There are topsoils with zeolite, but do they keep the seed moist just with daily irrigations ?

Thanks and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome.

Actually, your title answered your question. At least here, we have a product called "Soil Moist". It's a hydrogel, I believe. I've used both types several times for the purpose you describe...along with peat moss and a granular paper mulch. Combining those products plus Hydretain worked well. Can you get these products in Italy?


----------



## Rhodey (8 mo ago)

Thank you Green !

I did not find "Soil Moist Hydrogel" or "Hydretain" in Europe, but similar products.

We have peat moss and a granular paper mulch, but I can't afford too much products.
Maybe I can buy a new lawn soil, that promises to retain more moisture, combined with some other product.

I finded this "Humectant Agent", it's a liquid that:

It favors the distribution of water and fertilizer in the soil / turf
It significantly reduces the irrigation needs of crops
It can be combined with fertilizers and microbial products, significantly improving their effectiveness and distribution in the soil
It improves the horizontal distribution of water in sandy soils
It increases the penetration of water into clayey soils and reduces surface and deep water stagnation
It has extraordinary diffusion and pentration characteristics, making it possible for water to penetrate even in compact layers
It is used in very low dosages and the effect lasts up to 20 weeks after application
(translated with google translator)

I can try the new soil plus this "Humectant Agent". It's affordable, other products cost too much for me.

Other suggestions ?


----------

